# BeamNG.drive



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BeamNG.drive die Softbody-Physik-Fahrzeugsimulation des deutschen Entwicklerstudios BeamNG GmbH aus Bremen.


*Entwickler:* BeamNG
*Herausgeber:* BeamNG
*Modi:* Einzelspieler, Mehrspieler
*Genres:* Rennspiel, Open-World-Spiel, Fahrzeugsimulation, Planspiel, Racing, Simulation, Early Access
*Plattform:* Microsoft Windows (Steam)


*BeamNG.GmbH Website*

*BeamNG.drive Website*


Alles zum Game an Tutorials, Modding, Editor, Support: *BeamNG Documentation*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNXT3Dr_jTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Aktuelles Game Update:*









						BeamNG.drive v0.25 Release Notes
					

BeamNG.drive v0.25 release notes




					www.beamng.com
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qj-clpShYPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZJohwOpCRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQCST5axzAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2022)

*BeamNG.drive v0.26 - Covet the Moment*









						BeamNG.drive v0.26 - Covet the Moment
					

BeamNG.drive v0.26 release highlights




					beamng.com


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RV0TToGuwfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2022)

0.26 Dev Blog









						BeamNG.drive v0.26 - Covet the Moment
					

BeamNG.drive v0.26 release highlights




					beamng.com
				





Update Übersicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZQdALcHwlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2022)

Teaser Tuesday





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1579868013003956224

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2022)

*Conquer the desert in v0.27*

Dirt: the final frontier! Version 0.27 marks a major achievement for the game as this is *our biggest release yet*.









						Conquer the desert in v0.27
					

BeamNG.drive v0.27 release highlights




					beamng.com
				





*v0.27 Release Notes*









						BeamNG.drive v0.27 Release Notes
					

BeamNG.drive v0.26 release notes




					beamng.com
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szswknoz2lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxmmG7YjyMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tr2CEWlpbNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Dezember 2022)

Das letzte Bild sieht aus wie ein Screenshot aus The Crew


----------



## ak1504 (27. Dezember 2022)

Nur mit 10x mehr Detail und besserer Beleuchtung xD


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEvHIcRgB-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

